# Audi Exclusive Sighting: New A6 S line in Nogaro Blue



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I just ran a story on the front page about this car (linked below). Nogaro compliments the A6 S line very nicely don't you think? Thanks to Brian McCauley and Audi North Scottsdale for sharing the pics.

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...lusive-sighting-new-a6-s-line-in-nogaro-blue/


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

the color looks awful on the a6, especially with a lack of chrome. much better on the s4 with more tasteful shiny bits.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Maybe that's his intent. Likely that's his care next to it.


----------

